# What is wrong with her? *she is gone*



## crazyland (Jan 17, 2011)

ND doe, yesterday she was off (way to calm) and had diarrhea. 
Gave Vit B and treated for worms with ivomec.
Talked with a neighbor who also has goats and he agreed.
I pulled her daughter (4 weeks) off her today. She looks worse.
Lethargic. Yesterday she ate and drank. Today she nibbled but didn't eat. Got some gatoraid into her and some water. 
She is acting blind as her eyes are cloudy.
We have had her a while now so no change in feed. She was getting orchard/timothy, sweet feed, minerals and probios.
Will get a thermometer later today for temp. Wish I picked one up yesterday when this started.
Was told she was UTD on everything and didn't need another CD+T till March.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 17, 2011)

Do you have a good goat vet? Sounds like possible polio. Cloudy eyes is bad. I would also get a temp on her. I don't think you will be able to get a definite diagnosis from the internet. If someone who is extremely knowledgeable in goats could look at her, that would be best. We can certainly give you suggestions though.


----------



## crazyland (Jan 17, 2011)

Is polio transferable to the other goats?
Got to go look it up.
I don't know of a goat vet. Everyone around here relies upon each other.
I would call my regular vet for my dogs and ask her but they are closed today.

Ok read up on the polio... listeria(sp?).
I am giving her the Vit B now, since yesterday. Will look for a vet that I can get the heavy thiamine from.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 17, 2011)

It's not polio or listeriosis...

Cloudy eyes point to pink eye.  

The scouring, how bad?  What color?


----------



## iajewel (Jan 17, 2011)

First and formost.. have you called your vet? 

second get a bag of sweet lime.. its actually calcum.. let her eat all she wants. You may even need an injection..who knows? it could be anything because no one can make a proper diagnoses over the internet with no photos, video or actually seeing the animal.. Its impossible so any help you get here is poor at best due to those factors.. calling a vet will save your goats life, telling us about it will problematic give you some good ideas, however she could die because you didn't call a vet. 

A "drunk" goat normally means they lack calcium. Yellow eyes.. kidneys are shot.. diarehia... cocci, or worms.. the list goes on and the truth is nothing can be confirmed in time to help with out samples and a microscope.. your vet has those.


----------



## crazyland (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a call into 2 vets. Waiting already on a call back as they are both busy.
scours is a brown/tan color. Not dark but not light. It goes back and forth to solid like a dog to liquid. Urine looks normal.
She isn't acting drunk. She can stand and walk a straight line, she doesn't sway or stagger.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 17, 2011)

how old is the doe?


----------



## helmstead (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah, which rules out polio and listeriosis...

What color are her membranes?  You've already dewormed...  I would also start her on dimethox for 5 days, and on LA200 or BioMycin to treat the infection affecting her eyes.  You can squirt some LA200/biomycin directly into the eyes to help the infection.

If her membranes are pale...red cell to combat anemia.

If she had a big worm load, and you gave ivermec, she could now have a big worm dump, which can be just as bad as the worm load...

Kind of confusing set of symptoms!


----------



## iajewel (Jan 17, 2011)

Scours is black and can have fresh blood in it. The black comes from blood in the intestine. you can also call Caprine supply.. they will do what they can to help.


----------



## iajewel (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh.. the best thing for eyes IF that is a cause not a symptom, is cucumber juice.. will cure infections and pink eye.. however they eyes sound like a symptom not a cause here.


----------



## crazyland (Jan 17, 2011)

I took her into the vet as soon as they got back with me.
He was even stumped on what was wrong. 
He ran a panel on her. She wasn't anemic or anything. Everything came back normal. She didn't have pink eye. It wasn't worms.
Temp was low. We were trying to keep her warm.
She responded to Thiamine but only for about 30 second where she would bleet. 
We still lost her while trying everything to save her.
We won't be doing a necropsy.

Now I have a little baby calling for her momma.


----------



## TigerLilly (Jan 17, 2011)

So sorry...


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 17, 2011)

I am soooooo sorry!!!     Its always so hard!!    You did what you could!!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 17, 2011)

Could she have had a heart condition? 

I'm sorry for your loss.  At least baby is still with us.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 17, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Sometimes they just get something and you just never find out what it is. Sounds like you did everything you could for her. Now just go love on that little one.


----------



## iajewel (Jan 17, 2011)

Im sorry.. It would be worth the money to find out what was wrong so it doesn't happen again.. sucks though... You did all you could


----------



## helmstead (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 17, 2011)

Just to clarify something- I might be misunderstanding iajewel, but the term "scours" refers to a symptom (diarrhea/loose stool) and not a specific illness.  They can be, but are not always, black.

  I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm sorry.


----------



## iajewel (Jan 17, 2011)

IF its cocci its black due to the blood in the colon.


----------



## crazyland (Jan 17, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> the term "scours" refers to a symptom (diarrhea/loose stool) and not a specific illness.


This is what I know it to be.

Thanks every one. 
Little one is doing ok. She ate a little and drank some milk.
Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Jan 17, 2011)

I am always cautious to reccomend giving things like ivermectin to goats with compromised health. In fact when an animal is sick it is usually best to give them acces to electolytes and vitamin b water only. and if you can run an IV until you have a true diagnosis. Many shots, wormers, and vitamins can actually complicate a weakened body and push them faster to the brink. Truth be told as someone who has fought on the frontlines in war, and has training on humans and illness, the best course of action is usually hydration. the body can over come many things when fully hydrated. A good mix is 3 parts saline to 1 bag dextrose solution. By using this method you keep the animal hydrated, cool, and supply carbohydrates that require no digesting. I think alot of times we kill our own animals in an effort to save them. Ivermectin is a posion and a strong one at that. I have seen many dogs in a weakened state die after being administered ivermec. The body just was so taxed it could not handle any more, and the shot was just enough to push it past the teetering point.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 17, 2011)

crazyland, I'm glad to read the baby is doing ok and sure hope it continues to learn to cope without mom.


----------



## PattySh (Jan 18, 2011)

Very sorry to hear you lost your mama goat. Glad the baby is doing ok.


----------



## mlw987m (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry


----------



## crazyland (Jan 18, 2011)

The vet said nothing to me in a negative manner about the ivomec I gave her.  I do understand what you are saying about hydration.

We lost the baby today too. The vet feels it was infant toxemia due to a compromised immune system from the mom. She was great this morning, ate and drank, was healthy looking and active. But she crashed early this afternoon.


----------



## PattySh (Jan 18, 2011)

So very sorry to hear you lost both, that is so not fair! Don't kick yourself tho it was totally out of your control. ((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## freemotion (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh crap.  Crap crap crap.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh how sad...I'm so sorry!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh no...I am sooooo sorry for you guys!! I hope you find peace through this!!!  Thats very tough!!


----------



## crazyland (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you all.


----------



## mossyStone (Jan 19, 2011)

I am so very sorry......


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 19, 2011)

That's such a bummer- I'm really sorry!


----------



## jason_mazzy (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow. This is sad. i had high hopes for the baby.


----------



## crazyland (Jan 19, 2011)

I did too. 
So glad I got to coddle her the last night we had her. She was such a darling.
What a way to enter into raising goats...


----------



## jason_mazzy (Jan 19, 2011)

the state will do a free necropsy. best to determine if it was a disease


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 19, 2011)

This probably has nothing to do with you, but here's a (kind of ) similar story.

Last year after my first Nubian had kids (my first ever kids) I moved her and the kids to a separate pasture which was COVERED in acorns.  The doe ate a TON of them and developed renal failure, azotemia, projectile vomiting, etc.  As soon as she developed signs I pulled the kids, but apparently they had already gotten enough of the toxic stuff and I lost them both, even after having 1 in the hospital on IV fluids, dextrose, and antibiotics for a week.  We did manage to save the doe after 3 days of IV fluids and diuretics.

Not sure if this helps at all, but just made me think of it.  Sorry for your loss.


----------

